# oil on alternator serptine belt on 90 stanza??



## noah (Oct 20, 2004)

Hello. I'm new to this forum and this is my first post. Just like the title says, I threw a belt yesterday on my 90 stanza. We noticed oily grime all over the pulley/alternator/compressor area. I was thinking the reason the belt threw was because oil got on the belt after sitting in the parking lot for 30 minutes or so, then slipped and burned off---though the ripped belt didn't show much oil on it.

I installed a new dayco belt yesterday. Tensioned it to the correct level, and the car ran like a champ. Today, I ran an errand, came back out in less than 20 minutes, and the belts squealed. I turned off the car, turned it back on right away, the squealing was gone and ran fine. 

After getting to my office, i ran my fingers on the inside of the brand new belts and they had a film of oil on them---pretty close to confirming my suspicions for the thrown belt.

I have just spent my lunch break detailing the engine as clean as possible to spot where oil might be coming from.

Any ideas on how the oil is getting on the alternator serpentine belt? I just got this stanza, and am wondering if there's a common problem in this area---or possibly anyone who's had experience in this. 

Thanks in advance for any and all help on this topic!!

P.S. I should mention that I've had to put a little powersteering fluid in the reservoir twice since having this car for 1 week. I'm going to be looking into that this weekend. I wonder if this is causing the oil on the belts?? 

I also notice a very slowly developing puddle of black oil on the payment below the pulleys. Since the engine was dirty I wasn't able to pinpoint it. I'll Update now that I've cleaned it up a bit.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

check your front engine cover, thats always a good bet for leaks. there is a little seal that usually goes out, (most of the front cover is silicone) if you pull the cover dont forget to replace the crank seal too!


----------

